
The China Cables: Leak Reveals the Scale of Beijing's Surveillance State - Boondox543
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11-25/china-cables-beijings-xinjiang-secrets-revealed/11719016
======
Boondox543
Only quote that needs to be read...

"While the grounds for suspicion are not spelled out, a Xinjiang police notice
published in 2014 listed 75 indicators of "religious extremist". These
included:

1\. Owning a compass 2\. Abstaining from alcohol 3\. Wailing, publicly
grieving or otherwise acting sad when your parents die 4\. Not letting
officials scan your irises (!!) 5\. Telling others not to swear 6\. Not
allowing officials to sleep in your bed, eat your food and live in your house
7\. Being related to anyone who has done any of the above "

